# O.G.RIDER IS BACK BETTER THEN EVER 2007 DVD'S



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

Whats up people. 
Here's are new dvd's Volume 17 and 18, 3 hours long each one, great music Ton's of hopping action crazy bikini contests that are out if control. 
Interview's with the low rider's and there about there lowriders.
concert's some street action and much more. Yes were back for the 2007 this year it took Awhile to get are shit back together with our Daughter's loss and all. but were recovering and doing well me and martha. we will be out in ornage cove up northern california this weekend for the king of the street's hop off,
And ill be cruzing L.A. this sunday in my 64 impala for Cinco Demayo Weekend.
I hope you all like the new cover's and the dvd its self. i have step it up a notch in the editing and the content and the music is real good as well its playing the sound track is bad ass..
Well will be seeing you all out there at the show's stay cool most of you and peace out 4 now.
Keep the LOWRIDER movment alive 4 ever. O.G.RIDER'S 4 LIFE. LATE, TONY PARKER 









THIS IS A TWO SIDED COVER THERE IN A CLEAR DVD CASE.

















THIS IS A TWO SIDED COVER THERE IN A CLEAR DVD CASE.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Welcome back to LayItLow Tony. I'll take those new DVD's. Where do I send my money.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

NICE TO HAVE U BACK...HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

WHAT UP TONY.... GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK HOMIE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

whats up tony glad your back :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my condolences to you and your family 


but on another note i just wanted to say that ogrider is my favorite lowriding dvd's 

to me its not about hitting 60+ inchs or people acting insane on crenshaw 
i want to see the bombs, impala's & lacs lined up and layed out in the park 
and the family's getting together at the picnics 
to me that is what lowriding is all about 
:thumbsup: keep doin your thing and i'll keep buying them :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Glad to see you back Tony


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HEY TONY GLAD TO HEAR YOU AND MARTHA ARE DOING GOOD .CANT WAIT TO GET THE NEW DVDS


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

GLAD TWO BE BACK. THANKS TO ALL OF YOU AND YOUR SUPPORT FOR ME AND MARTHA THAT MAKES IT ALL POSSIBLE TO CONTINUE IN THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT AND THE O.G.RIDER DVD'S SALES THANKS AGAIN.

SEE YOU ALL SOON. IN THE GAME SOONER OR LATER.

THE DVD'S WILL BE ON WWW.OGRIDER.COM FRIDAY 4 SALE OR YOU CAN SEE ME THIS WEEKEND AND ILL HAVE THEM ON ME.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

GLAD TO SEE YOUR BACK AND DOIN WELL..WHERE DO WE SEND THE MONEY 2


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

good to see u back tony


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@May 2 2007, 12:02 AM~7816347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

SEE YOU IN ORANGE COVE HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 2 2007, 12:44 AM~7816708
> *SEE YOU IN ORANGE COVE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


MY FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR. CANT WAIT & its CINCO DEMAYO WEEKEND TWO.

time to have some fun       :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

looks good uffin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 1 2007, 09:24 PM~7815755
> *Whats up people.
> Here's are new dvd's Volume 17 and 18, 3 hours long each one, great music Ton's of hopping action crazy bikini contests that are out if control.
> Interview's with the low rider's and there about there lowriders.
> ...




I MAY MAKE A FEW AJUSTMENTS ON THE COVER'S IM GOING TO THE PRINTER RIGHT NOW. 
I PRAY ILL HAVE THEM FOR THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

NICE COVERS....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

ORALE


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

If they stop cencoring out boobies, maybe I'de buy OG Rider again. But then again, I only bought the 5 they had at walmart.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 2 2007, 10:34 AM~7818885
> *If they stop cencoring out boobies, maybe I'de buy OG Rider again.  But then again, I only bought the 5 they had at walmart.
> *



MY DVD'S ARE 3 LONG. WAL MARTS ARE 1 HOUR LONG AND THEY SENSOR THE DVD'S THERE FOR THE KIDS THERE P.G. AND OURS ARE RATED R, AND LAW SUIT'S. OURS DVD'S HAVE PLENTY BOOBS GIRLS AND ACTION HOPPING AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF ON THEM .
JUST GO TO WWW. OGRIDER.COM OR MAIL US THE MONEY ORDER AND WILL GET YOU THE BEST DVD'S ON THE MARKET TODAY STRAIGHT TO YOU.      
EVERYTHING YOU WANT TO SEE ON SENSORED


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 11:59 AM~7819065
> *MY DVD'S ARE 3  LONG. WAL MARTS ARE 1 HOUR LONG AND THEY SENSOR THE DVD'S THERE FOR THE KIDS THERE P.G. AND OURS ARE RATED R, AND LAW SUIT'S. OURS DVD'S HAVE PLENTY BOOBS GIRLS AND ACTION HOPPING AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF ON THEM .
> JUST GO TO WWW. OGRIDER.COM OR MAIL US THE MONEY ORDER AND WILL GET YOU THE BEST DVD'S ON THE MARKET TODAY STRAIGHT TO YOU.
> EVERYTHING YOU WANT TO SEE ON SENSORED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 10:59 AM~7819065
> *MY DVD'S ARE 3  LONG. WAL MARTS ARE 1 HOUR LONG AND THEY SENSOR THE DVD'S THERE FOR THE KIDS THERE P.G. AND OURS ARE RATED R, AND LAW SUIT'S. OURS DVD'S HAVE PLENTY BOOBS GIRLS AND ACTION HOPPING AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF ON THEM .
> JUST GO TO WWW. OGRIDER.COM OR MAIL US THE MONEY ORDER AND WILL GET YOU THE BEST DVD'S ON THE MARKET TODAY STRAIGHT TO YOU.
> EVERYTHING YOU WANT TO SEE UNSENSORED
> *


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 11:59 AM~7819065
> *MY DVD'S ARE 3  LONG. WAL MARTS ARE 1 HOUR LONG AND THEY SENSOR THE DVD'S THERE FOR THE KIDS THERE P.G. AND OURS ARE RATED R, AND LAW SUIT'S. OURS DVD'S HAVE PLENTY BOOBS GIRLS AND ACTION HOPPING AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF ON THEM .
> JUST GO TO WWW. OGRIDER.COM OR MAIL US THE MONEY ORDER AND WILL GET YOU THE BEST DVD'S ON THE MARKET TODAY STRAIGHT TO YOU.
> EVERYTHING YOU WANT TO SEE ON SENSORED
> *


Always wondered what the deal with that was, cause they censoured the songs, boobies, some stuff people would say, etc. So did you guys just make those as a special walmart version, or what? Looks like I'll be buying some dvds.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 2 2007, 11:16 AM~7819224
> *Always wondered what the deal with that was, cause they censoured the songs, boobies, some stuff people would say, etc.  So did you guys just make those as a special walmart version, or what?  Looks like I'll be buying some dvds.
> *


I SOLD THE RIGHT AND THEY DID THEM. I OWN NOTHING FROM THEM DVD'S ANYMORE ONE TIME BUY OUT. IT WAS MARTHA'S DEAL NOT EVEN MINE. SHE'S THE OWNER OF O.G.RIDER NOT ME.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*O.G. RIDER*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 12:19 PM~7819254
> *I SOLD THE RIGHT AND THEY DID THEM. I OWN NOTHING FROM THEM DVD'S ANYMORE ONE TIME BUY OUT. IT WAS MARTHA'S DEAL NOT EVEN MINE. SHE'S THE OWNER OF O.G.RIDER NOT ME.
> *



What up Bigg T


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

hey o.g.rider fans yes were back. in full force this year. 
theses dvd's are off the hook. I watch them already real nice hope you all like them see you around soon. buy 4 now. martha your number 1 o.g.rider Girl


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

What happend to Martha's sister?   

Cant wait to see the new dvds :thumbsup:

Are you guys gonna go back to putting oldies on the dvds?


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Glad to see you back on top of things, I will be putting my order through real soon


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@May 2 2007, 04:27 PM~7821687
> *What happend to Martha's sister?
> 
> Cant wait to see the new dvds :thumbsup:
> ...


SHE WILL BE WITH ME THIS WEEKEND . AND YES MORE OLDIES ON THESES DVD'S


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@May 2 2007, 03:10 PM~7821203
> *hey o.g.rider fans yes were back. in full force this year.
> theses dvd's are off the hook. I  watch them already real nice hope you all like them see you around soon. buy 4 now. martha your number 1 o.g.rider Girl
> *


 :biggrin: Good to see you guys are doing good echandole ganas ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 1 2007, 09:24 PM~7815755
> *Whats up people.
> Here's are new dvd's Volume 17 and 18, 3 hours long each one, great music Ton's of hopping action crazy bikini contests that are out if control.
> Interview's with the low rider's and there about there lowriders.
> ...



GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK BIG DOGG!!!! I WAS GOIN THRU WITHDRAWL NOT BEIN ABLE TO GET MY DVD'S FROM YOU. I KNOW ITS BEEN A TOUGH YEAR FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. HOPE YOU ALL ARE DOING WELL. SEE YOU SOON!

:wave:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 2 2007, 08:32 PM~7823585
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK BIG DOGG!!!! I WAS GOIN THRU WITHDRAWL NOT BEIN ABLE TO GET MY DVD'S FROM YOU. I KNOW ITS BEEN A TOUGH YEAR FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. HOPE YOU ALL ARE DOING WELL. SEE YOU SOON!
> 
> :wave:
> *



THANKS 4 THE SUPPORT HOMIE . IM SURE YOU'LL LIKE THESE TWO NEW ONE'S.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sup HOMIE, it's good to know your back in action. Up date your site when you get a chance. Are you going to be at the SF show??


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 3 2007, 09:43 PM~7831353
> *Sup HOMIE, it's good to know your back in action.  Up date your site when you get a chance.  Are you going to be at the SF show??
> *



YES ILL BE THERE 4 SURE. AND YES I DO NEED TWO UP DATE THE O.G.RIDR.COM SITE.
WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE TO SEE NEW ON O.G.RIDER.COM LET ME KNOW ANY GOOD IDEAS ILL TAKE THEM INTO CONSIDERATION.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: glad to have you guys back :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice to see you guys back.hey TONY don't let martha get all plastic like DAZZA.keep her O.G. on the reals homie and you to Martha if I may.keep it real .much love the nimster uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 3 2007, 09:56 PM~7831450
> *nice to see you guys back.hey TONY don't let martha get all plastic like DAZZA.keep her O.G. on the reals homie and you to Martha if I may.keep it real .much love the nimster uffin:
> *




















SEE YA SOON :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 10:59 AM~7819065
> *MY DVD'S ARE 3  LONG. WAL MARTS ARE 1 HOUR LONG AND THEY SENSOR THE DVD'S THERE FOR THE KIDS THERE P.G. AND OURS ARE RATED R, AND LAW SUIT'S. OURS DVD'S HAVE PLENTY BOOBS GIRLS AND ACTION HOPPING AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF ON THEM .
> JUST GO TO WWW. OGRIDER.COM OR MAIL US THE MONEY ORDER AND WILL GET YOU THE BEST DVD'S ON THE MARKET TODAY STRAIGHT TO YOU.
> EVERYTHING YOU WANT TO SEE ON SENSORED
> *


ANY ROs on this last 2?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 3 2007, 09:52 PM~7831410
> *YES ILL BE THERE 4 SURE. AND YES I DO NEED TWO UP DATE THE O.G.RIDR.COM SITE.
> WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE TO SEE NEW ON O.G.RIDER.COM LET ME KNOW ANY GOOD IDEAS ILL TAKE THEM INTO CONSIDERATION.
> *


Nah I like what your doing already, you get the crow really good, you get down in detail with the cars so it's good. Well maybe one thing, a change of music I guess. Just me, but I don't like to hear rappers yapping BS over your video, it kills your work. But if you have a little deal going on with them, then it's all good I guess. Over all, I like the videos and have a nice colletion to prove it.


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice to see you guys


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@May 4 2007, 05:40 AM~7832821
> *ANY ROs on this last 2?
> *



DID'NT YOU SEE THE BACK COVER HOMIE.  TONS OF ROLLERS.


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 3 2007, 09:56 PM~7831450
> *nice to see you guys back.hey TONY don't let martha get all plastic like DAZZA.keep her O.G. on the reals homie and you to Martha if I may.keep it real .much love the nimster uffin:
> *



dont worry. no PLASTIC 4 ME!

on another note.....
Thanks 2 everyone for ur prayers & ur support.
hopefully I'll be back in business by the super show, If not..i'll c you all NEXT YEAR!
god bless & thanks you!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks to OG RIDER AND HIS CREW for coming out to orange cove this weekend. see you guys at the next one


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 4 2007, 11:23 PM~7838223
> *DID'NT YOU SEE THE BACK COVER HOMIE.   TONS OF ROLLERS.
> *


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

on another note.....
Thanks 2 everyone for ur prayers & ur support.
hopefully I'll be back in business by the super show, If not..i'll c you all NEXT YEAR!
god bless & thanks you! 
[/quote]

We love you MARTHA! Hope to see you at the shows' soooon!

GOD BLESS!


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i dont see the new ones on the ogrider site??


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

'sup tony! too bad you didnt have these at pomona last weekend, i would have got them...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 6 2007, 07:25 PM~7846519
> *i dont see the new ones on the ogrider site??
> *


THEY'LL BE UP ON THE SUTE TOMORROW. PLUS 4 OTHER NEW TITLES AS WELL.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Tony good seeing you again but................. i was kinda expecting to see you bumper check that scooter you were rollin yesterday lol

but on the real keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TONY GOOD TOO SEE YOU BACK HOMIE. KEEP DOING THAT SHIT AND DON'T LET THE HATERS AFFECT YOU


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 7 2007, 08:38 AM~7849650
> *TONY GOOD TOO SEE YOU BACK HOMIE.  KEEP DOING THAT SHIT AND DON'T LET THE HATERS AFFECT YOU
> *



YAH I KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING THERE WAS A BIG HATER THERE AT THE SHOW . 
A DRUNK BIG MOUTH. BUT LIKE YOU SAY ILL KEEP DOING WHAT I DO.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 8 2007, 09:38 AM~7857287
> *YAH I KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING THERE WAS A BIG HATER THERE AT THE SHOW .
> A DRUNK BIG MOUTH. BUT LIKE YOU SAY ILL KEEP DOING WHAT I DO.
> *


WE GOT YOUR BACK, NEVERMIND THE HATERZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 8 2007, 07:38 AM~7857287
> *YAH I KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING THERE WAS A BIG HATER THERE AT THE SHOW .
> A DRUNK BIG MOUTH. BUT LIKE YOU SAY ILL KEEP DOING WHAT I DO.
> *


I GOT YOUR BACK TWO HOMIE. I HOPE YOU LIKE THE DVD'S 17 AND 18.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BOTH DVD S ARE REAL GOOD TONY,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

O.G RIDER GETTIN THAT FOOTAGE 






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: What's up Tony and Martha! glad to hear that the DVD's are out. - Fernando Deanda


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks fern..hope all is good with ya!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THATS WHAT I THOUGHT.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0  :0
[/quote]


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Much props to Tony and Martha, see ya'll in Vegas!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 07:56 PM~7861745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

CAN I GET SOME LOVE. LOL. LOL LOL    HATERS BEWARE


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 11 2007, 06:54 PM~7886128
> *CAN I GET SOME LOVE. LOL. LOL LOL        HATERS BEWARE
> *


 WHAT'S UP TONY, MARTHA COME CHECK US OUT......MAY 20TH


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wence_@May 12 2007, 12:26 AM~7887662
> *WHAT'S UP TONY, MARTHA COME CHECK US OUT......MAY 20TH
> 
> 
> ...



ill be there for sure. take care of me . !!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP TONY GOOD TO SEE YOU AT THE STREETLOW SHOW THE NEW DVDS ARE GREAT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 14 2007, 09:10 PM~7905022
> *WHAT UP TONY GOOD TO SEE YOU AT THE STREETLOW SHOW THE NEW DVDS ARE GREAT
> *




THANKS BRO. ILL BE GOOD TIMES SUNDAY.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 1 2007, 09:24 PM~7815755
> *Whats up people.
> Here's are new dvd's Volume 17 and 18, 3 hours long each one, great music Ton's of hopping action crazy bikini contests that are out if control.
> Interview's with the low rider's and there about there lowriders.
> ...



uffin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

DID YOU LIKE THE TWO NEW DVD'S LET ME KNOW.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

I got one of you at the GOODTIMES CAR SHOW IN THE VALLEY GOOD STUFF VOL.17


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mabris (Apr 5, 2005)

nice to see you @ the super show Tony and Martha. just have to say og riders dvd is one of our best seller's in our shop Hi-Low El Paso TX 

Much LOVE and Respect


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

WHAT UPPER TONY :thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

DVD's looking good. :thumbsup: Tony's a straight up dude. Man of his word. Thanks homie.


----------

